# Tie down my tractor



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm hauling around a JD3020 narrow front for odd seeding jobs. I'm looking for a clean looking and easy way to add a place to tie in the front. Does anyone have thoughts or pictures?
I was thinking of the weld on hooks and a plate using the existing side frame holes.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would think a peice of flat stock with a D-ring on each side would work great bolted to side rails.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I looked at some pictures of the 3020 row crop tractors to see how the front was set up.

On out old JD 60 we used the two studs in the front and made a "handle" to hook a chain through to pull it out when we got stuck. I was thinking that might work.

I do remember the few times when we hauled it, we used the cultivator slots on each side of the frame to tie it down. We had to chain from each side because my dad did not trust the narrow front end about tilting.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The side rails are not cast like the front. I would use the side rails since they would not be susceptible to cracking.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does it have weights or a bracket? If not maybe you could make something that looks like that but has a hole for your chain.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

For the front tires how about a pair of those straps that go around tires like car haulers . use .Then in the back x 2 chains . I like to tie low . Here the law is 4 point tie down . Those guys who just lay a chain strait across something on the tractor snap a binder and go wont make it threw this one horse town . Also on NF I have seen front wheels turned slightly and double hitch around front spindle , you would probably need a ratchet binder here


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Have weights in the front and a little apprehensive about attatching to the weight plates. Has the vee shaped weights not suitcase.
I wonder about a big eye bolt and weld it shut.


----------

